# So darn angry today I could scream!!



## MissK (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not good today, had like 2 hours sleep cause our little one is not well. Woke up so angry and resentful. I was single, young with no baggage when I met him. I took a huge chance dating a man with a child but at the time it didn’t feel like a sacrifice because we loved each other. Now it just feels like I sacrificed way too much to be with this man. And now I am 28, single mother and could possibly be a divorcee before this year is out, I feel like crying, screaming, beating the living daylights out of him.

I feel like I could have waited for a man that wanted to be my husband, no baggage and wanted to be a family man. I did things "right", got married first, then had a baby.


Most of the time I feel positive but today, I am just mad as hell.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

MissK,

Hang in there. We all have days that try our soul. The important thing is to stop, take a deep breath and look at that wonderful bundle of joy you created and how that baby loves you unconditionally!

Trust me, at 28, you're still young and will find someone to love you the way you should be loved and will accept your child as it is their own!


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

At 28, you are still a baby yourself!
I'm currently doing the single mother thing, and I try to think of it this way.... At least I only have to clean up after one human being with a penis now!  
I know it's hard, especially when they are unwell, but it will get easier... Best thing I can compare to is how we all felt when bub was only tiny... those first 4 months for me felt like it would never end. But it has, and I do feel better. Take the best care of yourself that you can, it will benefit you and bubs. 
Breathe... This too shall pass. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------

